
still true today, is identity the final frontier? - floozyspeak
http://www.flickr.com/photos/drock/7802290/in/set-196973/
======
Alex3917
Don't do an identity startup. Even if you know the solution to the problem. In
fact, especially if you know the solution to the problem.

The fact is, 99% of Internet users don't know they have an identity problem.
And no matter how much they do, nothing you can do will convince them of this.
Better to wait another five years and then tackle the problem. No one else
will have solved it by then, trust me.

~~~
floozyspeak
I think its forming. I don't have a startup in my pocket to address it, but I
think consumers are being exposed to more identity issues today than they've
ever been before. I think consumers are connected to the pain of identity as
the net evolves. They see this in news regarding id theft and they feel the
pinch on the browser trying to remember multiple logins or how strange it is
that everyone seems to want their email address from the milk vendor to the
place they buy shoes.

The pinch is on, the pain is there, the solution? No idea, but its definately
not going away.

